# Brittany vs english springer



## nicoleclipse (Jun 11, 2008)

sort of a funny title, but i'd like to ask the forum more about these two breeds. my other and I are looking to adopt a dog and have narrowed it down to these two breeds. we're looking for an active jogging/hiking dog companion that (with training of course) will be okay off leash for camping and wilderness trips. I've heard that ESS are naturally inclined to want to stay near their people and britts are more likely to wander. Any ideas? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

nicoleclipse said:


> sort of a funny title, but i'd like to ask the forum more about these two breeds. my other and I are looking to adopt a dog and have narrowed it down to these two breeds. we're looking for an active jogging/hiking dog companion that (with training of course) will be okay off leash for camping and wilderness trips. I've heard that ESS are naturally inclined to want to stay near their people and britts are more likely to wander. Any ideas? Thanks for any advice.


I am not sure about that aspect of their temperament but what I do know is that springers do have a tendency toward rage syndrome so going to a reputable breeder is very very important in that breed..... 

a badly bred springer can be a nasty nasty dog.....


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

I had an ESS growing up and he was a great dog. Not exactly well bred...he was very big boned, but he was still an excellent companion. He was very loyal and followed me everywhere I went in the house. I've only had a few experiences with Brittanys. There are 2 that come into my work(doggie daycare) and they're kinda nuts...But then a lot of dogs are different in that environment. Maybe you could talk to some breeders of each and ask them which breed they think would fit you best.


----------



## FatPants (Apr 23, 2008)

Years ago, I rescued an English Springer from the local shelter. He was hands down the best dog I have ever had. He was around 9 months old when we got him, and we just put him down last year at 13years old. He was a heck of a hunter, and had more energy than he knew what to do with. He did have a lot of ear issues before we started swabbing out his ears 2 times a week. Very loyal, and loved every person that ever crossed his path.
He was a super dog. Id give anything I own to have another dog like him.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Nico,

It sounds as though you're interest in adopting a medium sized, agile, active and intelligent dog. 
Have you ever considered going with a breed that does not shed? I can promise you, non-shedding dogs are a blessed gift.

For your consideration: A Portuguese Water Dog. They meet all the requirements you are looking for in a breed. 

They are highly intelligent, active, great for hiking etc. AND, don't shed 
I only mention because many people are not familiar with the breed.

Here is a puppy picture:


----------



## nicoleclipse (Jun 11, 2008)

Those are exactly the traits we are looking for in a dog. We live in Arizona currently and i'd heard that Portuguese Water Dogs don't do well in the heat. (We live in Northern AZ at 7000ft but we like to travel and hike so need a dog that does well in both hot and cold climates) Also we're hoping to adopt from a rescue agency as opposed to getting a dog from a breeder. I take it you've had these dogs before? Any other tidbit of info would be great. I'm going to research this breed right now! Thank you!


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

We have an ESS mix -- but she seems to have mostly Springer traits and looks more springer in appearance.

She is a great dog, but really hyper and little bit dippy. BUT, she is lots of fun, loves to go hiking and play fetch, and is definitely attached to me and my boyfriend.

Oh, and she is VERY chewy and mouthy. She has destroyed my cell phone, a chair, our box spring, a pair of shoes, and other random items around the house. But we love her anyway.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I have hunted over both and it's really not a question of which breed will suit you, it's the individual dog in either breed that's important. Some where out there there is a Brittany that acts like a Springer and a Springer that acts like a Brittany. That's life in the dog world. Just go out and start looking at dogs and hopefully you will meet your next family member. There are no breed guarantees, just peoples opinions on what they like.


----------



## FatPants (Apr 23, 2008)

wvasko said:


> I have hunted over both and it's really not a question of which breed will suit you, it's the individual dog in either breed that's important. Some where out there there is a Brittany that acts like a Springer and a Springer that acts like a Brittany. That's life in the dog world. Just go out and start looking at dogs and hopefully you will meet your next family member. There are no breed guarantees, just peoples opinions on what they like.


x2

Ive hunted with more than a handful of springers (sorry, never hunted w/ a brittany), and every one of them was different.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

My two cents is that I've known many people who have springers as just pets, but never anyone who had a brittany that didn't hunt with them...sure, it can be done, but I think brits tend to be a bit more driven.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> My two cents is that I've known many people who have springers as just pets, but never anyone who had a brittany that didn't hunt with them...sure, it can be done, but I think brits tend to be a bit more driven.


I think your 2 cents is well spent I would give an edge to a Brittany as being a tad more driven also. The particular dogs I hunted over were definitely all day dogs.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

nicoleclipse said:


> Those are exactly the traits we are looking for in a dog. We live in Arizona currently and i'd heard that Portuguese Water Dogs don't do well in the heat. (We live in Northern AZ at 7000ft but we like to travel and hike so need a dog that does well in both hot and cold climates) Also we're hoping to adopt from a rescue agency as opposed to getting a dog from a breeder. I take it you've had these dogs before? Any other tidbit of info would be great. I'm going to research this breed right now! Thank you!


Nico, I have two Portuguese Water Dogs, One is almost 13, the other is an 8 month old puppy. If you want to contact me by email, I'd be happy to tell you all about the breed.

As far as a PWD and climates, I can't give you an answer that comes from studying many dogs and comparing their abilites or happiness in various climates, but from my personal experience: I lived in Miami with my PWD and never had any problems with the heat and also lived in NYC, snow and cold. Also had no problems.










Most PWD's do love to swim. But I've also met PWD's that have never been near the water. It's certainly not a requirement, any more than having to use a Terrier to hunt rats, etc.

I do admire your desire to adopt a pet from a rescue, but since you are somewhat breed specific, I wouldn't consider ruling out getting a dog from a breeder. Besides, you could always contact a PWD rescue also.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> My two cents is that I've known many people who have springers as just pets, but never anyone who had a brittany that didn't hunt with them...sure, it can be done, but I think brits tend to be a bit more driven.


At one point in my breed search I looked at the Brittany. So I went to the breed club website and ended up getting the impression that breeders wont sell their dogs to someone not willing to hunt with their dog. And I dont think there is much of a Brittany breed rescue.

But my opinion on the 2 breeds is that I like both and think they are similar. The reason I chose the Brittany over the ESS is because of grooming, I am willing to brush once a day but I dont want to go to a groomer.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> At one point in my breed search I looked at the Brittany. So I went to the breed club website and ended up getting the impression that breeders wont sell their dogs to someone not willing to hunt with their dog. And I dont think there is much of a Brittany breed rescue.
> 
> But my opinion on the 2 breeds is that I like both and think they are similar. The reason I chose the Brittany over the ESS is because of grooming, I am willing to brush once a day but I dont want to go to a groomer.


Let me first say that I have a 9.5 month old Britt, but I have never owned a springer, so my opinion is a bit skewed.

However, I do find the above post to be a bit untrue! I purchased my purebred Britt pup without any intention of hunting. While she is certainly energetic, I wouldn't call her "hyper" or anything. As long as she gets her daily excercise (3 one-hour walks a day, plus some training to work her mind) she's perfectly content to be home during the day while we work, and she's ready to settle down for TV time on the couch at 8 PM. 

The nice thing about Britts is that they are such a well-rounded dog, when bred responsibly. There are more dual-champion Britts (show and field) than any other breed. Many do love to hunt, my pup included, but just like a PWD doesn't require water, a Britt would be perfectly happy to simply chase the birds around the backyard.

Also, there is a GREAT Britt rescue!!! Check out the American Brittany Rescue: http://www.americanbrittanyrescue.org/. I actually helped my parents find their current dog, a Britt/Aussie shepherd cross, through them. 

As I said, I have never owned a Springer, but the ones I have met have been wonderful. A field-bred springer is IMO quite similar to a Britt, but the show-bred springers have a very different coat.

Do beware of the springer rage, though. I wouldn't want to go through that.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I had the same experience as SLK when I looked into a Brittany, at least in my area. The breeders seemed to be a pretty tight knit group that weren't interested in selling pups to non hunting homes...possibly they would sell one who didn't turn out for hunting though, I didn't ask about that. My previous dog is a Brittany, though most likely mixed with some smaller spaniel, but he was an excellent hiking/jogging partner in his younger days. Very active and definitely needed his outside time every day.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

With any breed you get closest to the standard when they are from a excellent breeder.
There is so much hype on "springer rage" . This occurs in other breeds as well. There was a spike in this which occurred years back when Springers were high in popularity and back yard breeders were not considering the line. This is very low incidence and when you purchase a dog from an established line it is even lower incidence. Talk to a reputable breeder about this.

My 14 month ESS is everything you can imagine and more. Loving,devoted,sensitive with children, loved by everyone who meets her. Well adjusted and handles change very well.
Swimmer and fast!! In open space she just runs warp drive smiling...loves freedom to roam. Can't speak for her as a hunter??? Hyper-just because she is so darn excited to get into everything. She has 1 good run a day and becomes a happy go lucky bed dog that just wants to be with you!!
The springer coat is gorgeous. She is groomed as a Springer should but- needs regular baths after play because she holds a ton of sand and dirt and sticks. She is coombed daily-long coat gets knots in it. Ear care is vital.
I myself wonder if the brittany has a similar personality in a different body!!! 
Sold on the ESS!!!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Squeeker said:


> While she is certainly energetic, I wouldn't call her "hyper" or anything. As long as she gets her daily excercise (*3 one-hour walks a day*, plus some training to work her mind) she's perfectly content to be home during the day while we work, and she's ready to settle down for TV time on the couch at 8 PM.


LOL, I think that's what most people would consider "hyper." She would get along well with my Zoe, I think.



> Also, there is a GREAT Britt rescue!!!


New England Brittany rescue also seems good...they are right near me and have quite a few nice dogs there. I would consider getting one of their brittany mixes someday (right now they have a beautiful brit/pointer and an even more beautiful brit/munsterlander), because I wouldn't want a purebred brittany because I don't want a dog with a docked tail (my own weird thing). But most of the brit mixes and even some of the pure brittanys that come into that rescue have tails.


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Crazydays, sounds JUST like our dog. And yes, springer rage is way over-hyped from what I understand.

We absolutely adore our dog, and her temperment fits us perfectly. She is great out on hikes, we take her to places where she can run free (generally in the form of playing fetch) and she is just great. I don't say "hyper" in a negative way -- she just is, well, very high energy. Not for people who want a potato couch dog.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> And yes, springer rage is way over-hyped from what I understand.


Overhyped? Sure... but it's just so different from other possible breeding problems, such as hip displaysia, for example. Not saying I would never have a springer because of the possiblility of rage, but IMO the finding of a reputable breeder is even more important with this breed.



> LOL, I think that's what most people would consider "hyper." She would get along well with my Zoe, I think.


Haha, I guess it's all in how you look at it! 

I have heard a lot of people say that Britts are psycho, uncontrollable, maniacs, lunatics, hyper... and I'm sure they are, if they aren't given the chance to let their energy out in a constructive way. Libby hunts, does agility and obedience, and we take her on long walks, but in return she has a calm demeanor while in the house (minus the normal puppy stuff, she is only 9.5 months old!). That's what I meant when I said that she isn't hyper.


----------



## LunarFlame (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought I would share my experiences with both breeds 

From the time I was born, until the age of 15, my family had a brittney. My father spent much time training him and he hunted him as well. Houston (the dog) was incredibly well behaved, goofy, great with me as a young child, and very loyal. My father hunted him, but he was also very content inside with us. I was too young to remember him in his younger days, but from what my dad said, Houston was pretty rambunctious for his first few years.

I also had a Springer Mix that we adopted ...she was a nightmare. Untrainable, hyper active beyond belief.... however, she produced a litter of Britney/Springer pups, one of which we kept, and he is the best dog ever 

So that's my little experience with the breeds. I am forever in love with Brittneys, so a little biased I guess. Houston was an incredible dog!


----------



## Stretchy Glue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have an 11 year old ESS who is the sweetest, nicest dog ever. She is the boss of the dogs but has been well socialized. My dad currently has 2 Springers both of which he hunts with. One thing I can say about the ESS is that regardless of how hyper they can be during the first couple of years, they want to please you forever. They want to make you happy. 

My limited experience with pointing breeds has had me cross paths with 2 Brittanies and 2 Shorthairs, all of which are a bit stubborn at times. All are trainable, but don't always want to do what they're asked. 

As far as asthetics go...both are beautiful dogs when maintained. The Brittany will not take as much grooming because there is less coat there, but my Springer has gone in for clips every 6 weeks for 11 years. I cut her all the way down to avoid matts and tangles. We have an awesome groomer than knows her so well.

Regardless of the breed you choose, socialization is the key. My MIL has a springer also, and I hate hers with a passion. This is a dangerous dog in my opinion. She never gets out of the house to see people or dogs, and has snapped at adult males in the past. She is not to be trusted. The 3 Springers I am around almost daily go everywhere, they see people, they see dogs, they are stimulated in different ways, and they are trained. All 3 are always on the hunt even though mine has never hunted. Their nose is always to the ground, their tails are always twitching and the sight of any wildlife sends them over the top. It's awesome to watch them work.


----------



## Sbode (Jul 7, 2019)

I’ve had 6 Springers over the years, multiple ones at times. 5 hunted . 3 were excellent hunters. 2 were mediocre and one wouldn’t hunt at all. I believe Springers can put more pheasants in the air than any pointer but you really have to know your dog to be successful hunting. Springers range tight and will puts lots of pressure forcing them to fly. 
I have a Brittany now. He’s an excellent hunter. Since I am older I find it easier to hunt with a pointer than a flusher. Since you usually have some time to approach a bird when your dog is on point. With Springers I often myself having to keep up with them if I wanted a shot. If you’re hunting quail a Brittany will always be better than a Springer.


----------

